# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #149

## Admin

Sonnet #149

CXLIX.br /br /Canst thou, O cruel! say I love thee not,br /When I against myself with thee partake?br /Do I not think on thee, when I forgotbr /Am of myself, all tyrant, for thy sake?br /Who hateth thee that I do call my friend?br /On whom frown'st thou that I do fawn upon?br /Nay, if thou lour'st on me, do I not spendbr /Revenge upon myself with present moan?br /What merit do I in myself respect,br /That is so proud thy service to despise,br /When all my best doth worship thy defect,br /Commanded by the motion of thine eyes?br /But, love, hate on, for now I know thy mind;br /Those that can see thou lovest, and I am blind.

More...

----------

